# got myself a newspaper round job



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am currently unemployed and in my local newspaper they were advertising for people to deliver the newspapers to their local area. I thought I'd apply for it, I wasn't confident to phone up so I emailed them (luckily they provided an email address on the advert) 
Then I got a reply back with a list attached to it saying what areas (and the houses numbers I would deliver too in those areas) are still available, unfortunately my area is taken but the areas that are available are near my area though, so its ok. 
She told me i'd get £50 paid into my bank account every 4 weeks. That is not much and I was nearly not going to take the job but as I am low on money because of being unemployed and I am fed up with spending all my days stuck in the house during the week doing nothing and being bored. It wil get me out and about specially when it's sunny days. I thought i'd take it.
I recieve my first newspapers next wednesday...on Monday and Tuesday I went to the areas I will be delivering too to get to know the areas and where the houses are so I know abit where I am going on the days I do delivering. I am abit nervous, but i know i'll be fine.

I am trying to get a leaflet distributor job too, I recieved a leaflet the other day advertising for leaflet distributors. I applied online and got an application form attached to it, I filled it in and i am going to send it off. This job is abit better than the newspaper one, because I'll be paid weekly instead of every 4 weeks. But the newspaper and the leaflet job is both worth having because I can top the money up. 
The leaflet job is with DOR2DOR and I would get £30 or £35 per week for delivering leaflets to 1,000 households. I get to work on the days i want but I have to deliver the leaflets within a day or week. I also get between £5 - £15 for putting the leaflets together. (not really sure what that means, but i'll work it out.) if my application is successful they will contact me by phone (which I am worried about lol) arrange for my first job (batch of leaflets) to be delivered to my door. 
So yeah it's not much pay, but it's better than nothing for now. I am having no luck with getting a better job which pays £500 a month or something. I would rather be getting £500 a month in a better paid job than £50 every 4 weeks or £35 a week but i have no choice at the moment. 

Has anyone else had a leaflet distributor or newspaper round job?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done on getting a job! :boogie

It's definitely better than nothing and will you get out and about.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

I really wanted a job when I was younger and my parents thought it would be a good idea for me to start earning money by working so I found an ad in the newspaper and got a job delivering newspapers. The area I was assigned was really far from my home so one of my parents had to drive me there and they ended up helping with the work too. I only had to deliver on Fridays but it took me a few hours (they gave me _alot _of work) and they basically paid me in pennies. In the end, my parents decided it was a form of child labour and they had me quit. Hopefully you'll have a better experience 

Oh but my brother and sister have one now, they split the work and money between the two of them and it seems like they enjoy it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"In the end, my parents decided it was a form of child labour and they had me quit."

I'm sorry your parents stopped you doing it  My mum used to do paper rounds in her youth too and she enjoyed it like it was Christmas! Parents can be protective I know. If they feel their child isn't getting the best treatment they'll ride rough-shod over anyone to stop it from happening.

Well done Georgie Porgie!:clap:clap:clap

Nobody likes manual labour, except in an industrial revolution when little kiddies get their legs gashed open in cotton gins and hands torn off in Kindling acidents.....So kiddies, the moral of this story from your dear Uncle Adam is as follows: *Never **** with the system. The system is your life. It will break you, slice you the **** open and spit you out in a single life spann. And tomorrow I'll be telling you all about Starvation in Afrika and the era of "The Third Reich" too!!!

Your not doing this for the pay however subliminally lucrative it might appear, your doing it for the confidence it will bring you right? It'll help towards that cute little kitten you so ardently desired AND culinary equiptment you saw in Tesco the other day anyways.
It's a job!!! That's all that matters. Life experience is what it is. This is an achievement because it involves going out into the world, facing your fears! You can sleep easy tonight knowing that you've done your utmost to provide for your family against all the adversity the mountain that S.A. is to climb. My uncle worked in a post room all his life; He's still there now and it's always brought in the bunce for him............."Mmmmmmmm Bunce"-Ricky Gervais.:yes

Oh btw, one of my pixelfriends informs me that my fears are justified, I am a complete luddite in the sense that I have 2 facebook accounts not one! one has seperates all ones useful information from his online friends to be found on the other account. Try both, or give me your damn e-mail before I pwn you full of holes!:yes


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish I never took the newspaper round on LOL. Wednesday morning, a man came in a van and brought me my newspapers and MAN didn't I have LOADS!! I was thinking OMG how am I going to deliver all this in one day! I started my round at about 10am ish. I delievered some to most areas. Boy wasn't it a tredge to get to the areas with a heavy trolley full of newspapers. 
When I ran out of newspapers. I had to wheel the trolley back home, to get some more newspapers. I was going to get some more newspapers and then go back and continue where I left off. 
But by the time I got home, I was really exhausted and my feet was aching. I gave it a break for a while, 2 or 4 hours. Then went out to do a small area i have to do. Then came home, still had loads to do, but it was getting dark and there was no way i was doing some in the dark, and how would i see the door numbers anyway.
So i decided that although they should've been delivered that day, I had no choice but to deliver some the next day too (thursday) I did it...was really exhausted, my feet hurt today. To some of the areas i was having problems with my dad came out during about 4pm to help me with the rest, quickly before it got dark.
To some of the flats, you cannot get access too and you have to ring one of the bells to one of the flats to get a resident to open the main door so I could get in to deliver. Some of the flats, i couldn't get too because a resident wouldnt open the door. So i have some spare newspapers left. Including spare newspapers that was supposed to go to houses that said on the door "No newspapers thank you." or houses that i couldn't find.
i dunno what to do with the spare newspapers...should i give them back when the man comes next wednesday?

I emailed the head of the newspapers and the one who gave me to job. I told her that the rounds are too much for me, and are leaving me exhausted and i don't have time to deliver them in all one day, so could she by next wednesday cut down my rounds. (i listed the rounds I still want to do, and the ones i don't want too) 
But because it's easter hols, she probably won't read my email til Tuesday and by then she won't have time to sort out cutting down my rounds and having less newspapers sent to me. *BIG SIGH* sooooo probably next wednesday, I have to do alllllllllll 450 newspapers again. (But my dad will be here so he may take me out in the car to do them, so thats good) 

Then hopefully the following wednesday she'd have read my email and let me cut down my rounds....hopefully...she should let me, because it's not like I get much money for doing it....so why should i have to work soooo hard. 

I would like to continue doing my rounds, and it would turn enjoyable if I didn't have so many to do, and not leave me stressed/tired and aching


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

well done getting a job. keep it up! ur doing great


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks 

Woohoo...I sent the company an email about seeing if i can reduce my rounds, and yeah! recieved a reply today...my rounds have been reduced and I should get them tomorrow.
So no more BIG loads!  but less pay still...it was my health that is more important.


----------

